# CAM status: ATA Status Error



## embien (Aug 13, 2013)

I can't see anything :r on this forum which addresses these error messages on boot; also when I try to update. Here is the output for `dmesg`: https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B3kJPWpHvqIBSXgzQnFsaE1tVHc/edit

and here information which may be relevant:


```
uname -a
FreeBSD beastie.home 9.1-RELEASE-p3 FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE-p3 #0: Mon Apr 29 18:11:52 UTC 2013     root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
```

Thanks for any help received.


----------



## junovitch@ (Aug 14, 2013)

That's a typical hard drive read error on your ada0 disk.  Now would be a great time to backup while you still can.  You can validate it and find out more details about the error by using the `# smartctl -a /dev/ada0` command that is part of sysutils/smartmontools.


----------

